# All my other critters



## Gma and Gpa P (Jan 17, 2009)

Along with the 3 girl ratties we have, we also have a dog named Paddy. We got him when we lived in Australia. His name is Patrick but we call him Paddy. Paddy is a Cairn-Scotty cross and the poor ol' guy is 18 years old! He was all black when we got him, and he is now mostly black with a LOT of gray.

We also have fish. And not a few fish either.

We have a 55gallon with a Texas Cichlid named Fish Stick. He was given to Gpa and I last year and was 7 inches long. He is now 9 inches long, and is 7 years old. He could live to see 15 years!

We also have a 15 gallon hexagon with angelfish in it. 2 of them are black lace, and 2 of them are marble. We had 2 other angelfish last year who laid eggs, but sadly, one of the other tank mates decided it liked caviar. And even more sadly, the tank got sick and all the fish died except for 2 albino corys.

In the 29 gallon we have 3 green swordtails (1 m, 2 f), 8 zebra danios, 6 rosy barbs, and 5 spotted cory catfish. There are three 10 gallon tanks. One of them holds 7 guppies (2 m, 5 f), another holds 7 blackskirt tetras and 3 albino cory catfish, and the last holds 7 black neons and 3 julii cory catfish.

We also have a small tank which is the home to 7 baby convict cichlids and one baby guppy. And there is one more small tank which holds a female betta. That covers the tanks which house all the fish! We also have a few empty fish tanks. A few, huh? Try 6! We do have plans for them all, but it is going to take some time and money, so they are all works in progress.


----------

